# How to make MAC pigments stick to your eyes more?



## sweet_insanity (Aug 25, 2008)

maybe to adhere the pigments more to the brush or eyes? it tends to fall off the brush..


----------



## ilorietta (Aug 25, 2008)

use MAC mixing medium on your eye lids


----------



## Brittni (Aug 25, 2008)

MAC Mixing Medium or foil it with water.


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 25, 2008)

Load the brush with pigment. Spray with Fix+.


----------



## ilovegreen (Aug 25, 2008)

Using a good base will help such as eye primers, paint pots, vaseline, shadesticks


----------



## mariecinder (Aug 25, 2008)

There are a couple things you can do. You can use a bit of water (or Fix+) to dampen your brush, which will help the pigment stay on. As others have said, you can use a mixing medium. Or use plain old Visine as a mixing medium.


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 25, 2008)

I find nothing beats a cream colour base. I find them a lot easier to use than mixing medium, too.


----------



## nunu (Aug 25, 2008)

use visine or mac mixing medium, you can also use a coloured base underneath the pigment like a paint pot, shadestick or a paint.

hth


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 25, 2008)

hey...does anyone know if "eye wash" works the same as visine?  I had to get some for an eye issue so now I'm all better and wondering how to use it


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_hey...does anyone know if "eye wash" works the same as visine?  I had to get some for an eye issue so now I'm all better and wondering how to use it_

 
yes, I've tried it on my eyeshadows


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 25, 2008)

I've heard good things about Mehron or Kryolan aquacolors being used as bases. I haven't personally tried it myself, but I plan to pick up a palette sometime.

I find that Paint Pots and Shadesticks really help pigments stick, but CCBs and MM work well too.


----------



## daniellefc (Aug 25, 2008)

Cream Color Base! It's made such a difference for me. Sometimes when I use pigments wet I dont get the look I'm going for. CCB's allow me to still use the pigments dry (I prefer dry) and they last all day. Heck of a lot quicker too, imo.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 26, 2008)

I put some pigment on my brush and then spray some fix+ it works wonders.


----------



## speedygirl247 (Aug 26, 2008)

CCB does it for me.


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 26, 2008)

You have to use a base with pigments - no two ways about it. I always use UDPP. Using a mixing medium will help as well, I have it and use it when I want more intense colour, but I still awlays use a base for staying power.


----------



## sweet_insanity (Sep 1, 2008)

THANKS so much ladies!!

have another question though, for the Fix+, where else can you use it for?


----------



## cetati (Sep 1, 2008)

UDPP and mixing medium is a great combo, and another great tip I heard here is thatyou can use your hand, the back of your palm, fingers or whatever... to gently pat the color flecks into the brush so there's not as much fall out. So you pick up the pigment then you make sure it's patted in.. I do mine on the inside of my pigment lid, personally. 

Fix+ is a great spray for refreshing through the day without ruining your make up and also for making your make up look more dewy/natural and not as powdery after you've applied all your make up + powder.


----------



## anshu7 (Sep 2, 2008)

mixing medium..u can also make ur own mixing glycerin and water


----------



## gujifijian (Sep 5, 2008)

home made mixing medium--- 1 teaspoon glycerin and 3 teaspoons purified or bottled spring water! placed it in a container, mix well and works great. I've tried it myself and I love it. No need to buy fix+!


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweet_insanity* 

 
_THANKS so much ladies!!

have another question though, for the Fix+, where else can you use it for? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Fix+ is also great to set your makeup after using Studio Fix powder.  Just a light spray and your skin looks dewy and fresh instead of powdery.  It's especially refreshing if you keep it in the refridgerator


----------

